# What type of PVC Glue Do you Use?



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I use the fast set glue, bright green cans of glue from Oatey. 



It's a pain to use the slower setting glue...I simply just do not need that "time" to rethink a connection.


Temperatures play a heavy role in those slower setting glues as well.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

http://www.lubrizol.com/BuildingSolutions/FlowGuardGoldPipeFittings.html


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I changed mine. I thought it said cpvc. brown can


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I use Heavy Duty because its the best, why would you not use Heavy Duty is the ?


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

oh, i thought i read CPVC, opps.

but ya we use oatey with the brown colored label


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Okay 2 plumbers from florida stating brown. I'm assuming because of warm weather climate?


Dark Green applies mostly to larger piping.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Paul


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Rain r' shine blue glue or oatey grey glue.


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

*Manufacturers Glue!*

I always, always, always try and use the manufacturer of the pipe's glue. For example, with IPEX PVC which is the strong majority of the PVC & CPVC pipe I buy at the wholesaler, I like to use their Xirtec PVC Primer & Glue (medium or heavy bodied doesn't matter to me but I usually end up with heavy bodied). For non-pressure applications i.e. condensate drains I prefer to use the one step wet/dry. 

Because the definition of "PVC" is fairly wide & varied in the codes/standards from what I have been told, it is a highly recommended practice to use the manufacturers glue, and if you don't believe me, contact the manufacturer of the PVC pipe & fittings you install and talk to them about it.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

IPEX SYS. 15 and SCH. 40 glues


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

It varies. I call the supply house and say " give me 10 cases of pvc glue and they send it on over.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Hmmmm so far over 20% of the plumbers here use Elmers, interesting.....:laughing:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

This is all I use. I buy it by the case. It's great for our -30 winters.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Glue? You're supposed to glue the stuff? Who knew?:laughing:

I seen duct tape
I seen mighty putty
I seen silicone
I seen mortar mix
I seen inner tube and hose clamps


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

This here. 

I've also seen NO GLUE a few times.


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

ive been seeing more inspected jobs lately were the plumber used the rain or shine glue....ive always thought it wasnt for pvc dwv but what do i know


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

rex said:


> ive been seeing more inspected jobs lately were the plumber used the rain or shine glue....ive always thought it wasnt for pvc dwv but what do i know


 
Irrigation guys are the only ones I see using blue glue. Did they purple prime the pipe first?


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> Irrigation guys are the only ones I see using blue glue. Did they purple prime the pipe first?


didnt look like primer was used.....


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

here it's illegal to use blue glue indoors. Well outdoors too but from what I understand with it you don't need primer.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Code #?



house plumber said:


> here it's illegal to use blue glue indoors. Well outdoors too but from what I understand with it you don't need primer.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Christy Red Hot Blue Glue










Red Hot Blue Glue is a very aggressive, blue, medium bodied, fast setting PVC solvent cement. It is chemically the “hottest” solvent cement formulation available on the market today.

It is designed to be used on all schedules and classes of PVC pipe through 6", schedule 80 through 4". Red Hot is ideal for both quick pressurization and demanding conditions. 

Red Hot is our best solvent for all PVC applications through 6", including wet or cold condition applications.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Ron said:


> Christy Red Hot Blue Glue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

